
Show HN: Web crawler for social profile links - yask123
http://www.stalky.in
======
vail130
Pretty cool. Do you have any particular use-cases in mind? I could imagine it
rolled into a bigger suite of social media management tools for brands. It
could help them follow the people who follow them on other channels or
something. Not sure about the consumer use-case, though.

~~~
yask123
Thanks! Not sure who would use it :P It was just a fun project. But I do think
there should exist such a service which aggregates and organises all social
accounts.

------
BorisMelnik
Cool - just curious (not playing devils advocate, I really don't know) how
does this do a better job than say a Google or Twitter search?

~~~
yask123
You can't get all social profile links with google for celebrities : Eg: See
this

[https://www.google.co.in/#q=barack+obama](https://www.google.co.in/#q=barack+obama)

Also for doing user searches in social websites, I don't get the results I am
looking for:

Eg for query "Barack Obama" from Facebook graph api: I get :

{

    
    
      "data": [
    
        {
    
          "name": "Chi Linh Bui",
          "id": "248865755297304"
        },
        {
          "name": "Barack Obamanana",
          "id": "318956448258150"
        },
        {
          "name": "Barack Obamalad",
          "id": "1378793772451152"
        },
        {
          "name": "Barack ObamaObama",
          "id": "239939292867248"
        },

....

Screenshot:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tbqmo5tzospcnsc/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tbqmo5tzospcnsc/Screenshot%202015-11-09%2006.47.11.png?dl=0)

------
clooth
It dies when I search with a name containing umlauts.

~~~
yask123
Is that a celebrity name ?

~~~
clooth
It can be in a celebrity name. It's just a character that breaks the site.

